
What happened to Coding Horror after march 2012? - pavs
http://statcounter.com/p2600027/summary/?postback=1&timerange=custom&period_monthly=0&range_or_period=range&monthFrom=1&yearFrom=2012&monthTo=6&yearTo=2013&show_page_loads=1&show_unique=1&show_returning=1&graph_type_selection=bar_graph
======
georgemcbay
I don't follow SEO stuff much but I recall a number of people bitching and
moaning about a big Google algorithm change in March 2012.

Perhaps related?

------
thehodge
this link just tells me to login

~~~
dflock
Yep, me too.

~~~
pavs
Sorry, not sure what that happened, I am not logged in to statcounter (dont
even have an account) and I can see it perfectly. Here is a screenshot:

[http://i.imgur.com/Dlq63WF.png](http://i.imgur.com/Dlq63WF.png)

~~~
dflock
There's a big drop off, which would indicate an algorithm change by someone
(statcounter, google?), but also a slow decline since then. Maybe Jeff has
been busy with StackExchange and Discourse and hasn't been posting as much?

~~~
pavs
I think its most likely google due to google algo change (after doing some
research). For big sites like CH, even if you don't update your sites for a
long time, you are not likely to get such a dramatic traffic drop.

I remember his sites having text based ads, which might have something to do
with it.

